# Singapore to Hong Kong - Cost Of Living?



## Guest

Hi there. Seems like a new place for SG folks here. Nice.

I am currently in Singapore and am earning 190k + 80k bonus (SGD) a year. No other benefits are included though. I am thinking about a new option that has arisen to go to Hong Kong but I know nothing about the cost of living in HK compared to SG. Are they similar?

How much do you think I need to be earning in Hong Kong to maintain the same standard of living my current salary package gives me in Singapore???


----------



## sling

You could start by looking at a cost of living index. Since you have an executive job, it might give you a fairly accurate idea of what you would need. They are constructed on the assumption that a family of four would require a four-bedroom house with two baths, and two cars, for instance.

They don't work so well for non-executive people, becaue we usually have to adjust somewhat to the local standard of living. We do this even within the same country. I know that if I work in Columbus, Ohio, at the same job, with a market-level salary, I can get a much nicer place to live than if I took the same job, at a market-level salary, in Silicon Valley.


----------



## Nivanm

*Assistance with expenses and salary....*

Hi Sling, pls can you assist.... 

I might be relocating to Singapore, on a snr management / executive level. I have been requested to provide my salary expectations. I am not too clued up on the salary and cost of living in Singapore but my ideal will be the ff:

3-4 bdrm house
2 cars
domestic / nanny live-in
groceries
entertainment
etc

if you can, your assistance will be appreciated. 

Thanks alot.

Nivan




sling said:


> You could start by looking at a cost of living index. Since you have an executive job, it might give you a fairly accurate idea of what you would need. They are constructed on the assumption that a family of four would require a four-bedroom house with two baths, and two cars, for instance.
> 
> They don't work so well for non-executive people, becaue we usually have to adjust somewhat to the local standard of living. We do this even within the same country. I know that if I work in Columbus, Ohio, at the same job, with a market-level salary, I can get a much nicer place to live than if I took the same job, at a market-level salary, in Silicon Valley.


----------



## synthia

Please note the date on the posts. Sling hasn't been around for a while.

But I can tell you that unless you are very rich, a house is probably out of the question. Singapore is a city-state, and essentially everyone lives in apartments. Most apartments come with quarters for a live-in.


----------



## novelltie

*Queries About Singapore?*

Hi Nivan,

welcome to Singapore (if you decide to relocate here, that is). You can purchase private properties with 3-4 bedrooms, maybe like condos or private apartments but you can't apply for HDB. You can also rent instead of buying if you are just staying here for a short period of time.

The cost of living isn't very high and transportation is excellent, thus 2 cars may not be needed... the MRT service is highly efficient. For domestic help, you will be pleased to know that there are many, i mean really many maid agencies over here and monthly cost is definately below $1K. Groceries wise, we have multiple supermarkets within any area so you can be stocked up anytime. 

Entertainment scene; we have major tourists' attractions like the Formula One Night Race in Singapore this month and the Singapore Flyer or even the Zoo is great... You won't really feel bored cos' entertainment is 24 hours. Singapore is well known to be very safe and a trip to the 7 Eleven even at 3 am won't get you into trouble. 

Hope i gave you a hint of Singapore... Cheers!


----------



## squidy

Hi 

I am looking for an apartment to rent in Singapore, have been told I can look for 1200sq/ft, would like outside space and gym, also newer properties. Need to be accessible to district 10 area.

Any suggestions please?


----------



## synthia

Other good points: The food is wonderful, and cheap. Even the little hole-in-the-wall chicken places are good. The newspapers actually review these places, just as they do upscale restaurants. And it's all pretty cheap. You can get any kind of food you want, too.


----------



## novelltie

*Squidy's Queries*



squidy said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for an apartment to rent in Singapore, have been told I can look for 1200sq/ft, would like outside space and gym, also newer properties. Need to be accessible to district 10 area.
> 
> Any suggestions please?


Hi Squidy,

welcome to Singapore! i presumed you are looking for place with 2 bedrooms? i think there are about 3 with the kind of facilities that you are looking for... 

Kimsia Court
Ewe Boon Regent
Tanglin Regency.
but of course rental will be quite high. if i'm not wrong, it's about 3.5K and above... if your budget is lower, you can look at district 9 and 11 too. i think it's better to have an agent to assist you in your search. they know the place better.


----------



## anthonyjeremiel

*Living cost of Singapore & Hong Kong*

Hi Singa,

From what I know, Singapore is slightly cheaper in regards to living cost.

So maybe 5-10% more for your annual income when you go over to HK?

Not very sure on this, so yeah. 





SingaRich said:


> Hi there. Seems like a new place for SG folks here. Nice.
> 
> I am currently in Singapore and am earning 190k + 80k bonus (SGD) a year. No other benefits are included though. I am thinking about a new option that has arisen to go to Hong Kong but I know nothing about the cost of living in HK compared to SG. Are they similar?
> 
> How much do you think I need to be earning in Hong Kong to maintain the same standard of living my current salary package gives me in Singapore???


----------



## James R

*Apartment to rent in Singapore*

Hi,

I'm a Realtor and work with relocation, move management companies like KC DAT, etc. to help expatriates in Singapore locate their home away from home.

Depending on your taste, location of work place, mode of transport, lease starting date and budget, you should be able to find an apartment of your optimum choice in the list.

[EDITED BY MODERATOR - Advertising removed - please see forum rules]




squidy said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for an apartment to rent in Singapore, have been told I can look for 1200sq/ft, would like outside space and gym, also newer properties. Need to be accessible to district 10 area.
> 
> Any suggestions please?


----------



## rabbitnini

*Nivan*

3-4brm HDB house rental around s$2000 Per month depends on location,
condo or apartment S$4000 plus minus.

2 cars, you see the COE is abt 10000S$ for each car, it varies every month,
(13000 in july and 7000 more in Oct.) more expensive, you have to tell me the car brand, 1500 fuel or road tax is minimum.

a maid may cost several hundred dollars, don't forget the levy,
Coke-less than 2s$, Pearl rice 5kg about 12S$, chicken 8 to 10S$ per KG,
Apple 5 for 3$, shampoo, $10 per 1000ml... 
Movie tickets 9 to 10S$



Nivanm said:


> Hi Sling, pls can you assist....
> 
> I might be relocating to Singapore, on a snr management / executive level. I have been requested to provide my salary expectations. I am not too clued up on the salary and cost of living in Singapore but my ideal will be the ff:
> 
> 3-4 bdrm house
> 2 cars
> domestic / nanny live-in
> groceries
> entertainment
> etc
> 
> if you can, your assistance will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks alot.
> 
> Nivan


----------



## bechampions

wonder if he still reads into this forum, he might be in HK already seeing how his post was from 2007! but yea cost of living here is more or less exactly the same as in singapore, land is more sacred here...food and land is more expensive, in fact things that relate to the usage of land in hong kong is probably one of the most expensive in the world, if not THE most


----------



## hemanth

SingaRich said:


> Hi there. Seems like a new place for SG folks here. Nice.
> 
> I am currently in Singapore and am earning 190k + 80k bonus (SGD) a year. No other benefits are included though. I am thinking about a new option that has arisen to go to Hong Kong but I know nothing about the cost of living in HK compared to SG. Are they similar?
> 
> How much do you think I need to be earning in Hong Kong to maintain the same standard of living my current salary package gives me in Singapore???


one thing is sure...HK is one of the expensive city in the world...


----------



## hemanth

hi singarich...is there any opening in your comp right now on HR domain and in IT domian>> me n my wife are looking to relocate to singapore but b4 that we are planing to get a job


----------



## SHAAA

*Hk vs sg*

Hi i need to know the cost living in HK and SG for my assignment anyone can help?


----------



## beppi

You have just resurrected a thread that was dead for 5 years!
Check numbeo.org for international cost of living comparisons.


----------



## Hyden

beppi said:


> You have just resurrected a thread that was dead for 5 years!
> Check numbeo.org for international cost of living comparisons.


Maybe this thread need a "reboot" since this topic need new set of cost of living data. In fact the website "numbeo.org" not exist nowdays, or maybe its a .com not .org


----------



## beppi

Yes, indeed, it is numbeo.com
I am sorry!


----------



## Hyden

BTW I attached here a sample Singapore vs Hong Kong Cost of Living for personal view.


----------



## ok159

Sing has cheaper real state rent compared to HK. but situation is changing drastically.


----------

